# Ban everything! For the children! #172



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

We must start by banning military style assault werewolves! Huh? What? Oh, they're out there and we must make a law to stop them.

https://www.podomatic.com/podcasts/dentonandsasshow/episodes/2019-09-03T22_47_14-07_00

Here ya go ya bunch of Nancys. Why did it take so long? Glad you asked. It has actual video! So now you have something to watch while you listen.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Why can't we just ban liberals Denton? 

Would solve, at least of, 1/2 of Americas problems.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Mad Trapper said:


> Why can't we just ban liberals Denton?
> 
> Would solve, at least of, 1/2 of Americas problems.


Darned thing of it is, they control the media, academia, entertainment and many of the nation's cities.

Speaking of cities, read this insanity:

https://www.kqed.org/news/11771855/...4cf_kLNarLydEAURlvMnF0FJ93_jhy-thNf8j0_lLfyz4


> The San Francisco Board of Supervisors unanimously passed a resolution Tuesday declaring the National Rifle Association a domestic terrorist organization and urging other municipalities to do the same.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Denton said:


> Darned thing of it is, they control the media, academia, entertainment and many of the nation's cities.
> 
> Speaking of cities, read this insanity:
> 
> https://www.kqed.org/news/11771855/...4cf_kLNarLydEAURlvMnF0FJ93_jhy-thNf8j0_lLfyz4


There needs to be a YUGE defamation lawsuit filed by the NRA. If not then they are not terrorists but imbeciles.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

I left academia, as the low life liberals they, are repulsive to me.

No matter what quality of the teacher you are, you get screwed by Administration. 

If you are not far left, You get a shaft.

Worst part, is that is "education", that is making the moonbats today.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

We'll adapt without them.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Okay, the YouBoob version is up and ready on the first post, with VIDEO! Enjoy, cause I ain't doin' it again. Wow what a pain in the arse.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

OK. YouTube is toying with us. They know I just want to be banned from YouTube.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Well, Denton, I'm going to try in the second half of my life to *not get banned* from so many places in society. The problem is that I have no idea how this could be done...


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Denton said:


> OK. YouTube is toying with us. They know I just want to be banned from YouTube.


I am surprised you have lasted this long actually.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Sasquatch said:


> We must start by banning military style assault werewolves! Huh? What? Oh, they're out there and we must make a law to stop them.
> 
> https://www.podomatic.com/podcasts/dentonandsasshow/episodes/2019-09-03T22_47_14-07_00
> 
> Here ya go ya bunch of Nancys. Why did it take so long? Glad you asked. It has actual video! So now you have something to watch while you listen.


What no BBQ? That's it i'm done....

Hey nice addition of the pic clips for those with no attention span it helps LOL!

Denton watch that language " Freakin" think of the children for christ sakes!!! :vs_smirk:


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

hawgrider said:


> What no BBQ? That's it i'm done....
> 
> Hey nice addition of the pic clips for those with no attention span it helps LOL!
> 
> Denton watch that language " Freakin" think of the children for christ sakes!!! :vs_smirk:


What'd I say?


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Denton said:


> What'd I say?


"Freaking"

Just yankin your chain. :tango_face_wink:

But no BBQ should be a capitol offense!


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

Denton said:


> OK. YouTube is toying with us. They know I just want to be banned from YouTube.


I am certain that you will be baneed eventually, because I don't think that YouTube, likes men who act like men. They want men who act like sissies, so that is what they will end up with after they ban the men.



The Tourist said:


> Well, Denton, I'm going to try in the second half of my life to *not get banned* from so many places in society. The problem is that I have no idea how this could be done...


If you speak up, you will be hated and banned on the Web. It is just something that happens.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

MisterMills357 said:


> If you speak up, you will be hated and banned on the Web. It is just something that happens.


It's way too late, but thank you for the warning. I got my first taste of liberal angst in the late 1960s.

Madison, Wisconsin was as liberal as Moscow's Politburo when I moved here in 1968 to go to college. Lots of kids from northern Wisconsin to be sure, and I carried a knife pretty much 24/7 in those innocent years since I was far, far from home and didn't know a soul.

But 1967 was the apogee of the area's "hip movement" and that's when the Mifflin Street Co-op formed and every block of Bassett Street smelled like an opium den. By the time I found affordable housing and a safe garage to park my motorcycle most of the real-deal hippies had cut their hair and started working for the State government.

Oh, yes, and one of these hippies--Paul Soglin--became *mayor* for several terms.

DSC02687.jpg


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

> and I carried a knife pretty much 24/7 in those innocent years since I was far, far from home and didn't know a soul.


I got my first knife when I was 8 years old, it was a fishing style folder, with a scaler. I have carried a knife ever since. When I got that fish knife, I lived in a town called Wayne WV; and any boy that did not have a knife tried to get one ASAP. It was a sign of machismo, and manliness.I have 2 folding knives on me right now, a Gerber and a Frost.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

MisterMills357 said:


> I got my first knife when I was 8 years old.


I think "your first jackknife" was pretty much the gift your dad gave you when you turned 8 years old. I still have mine, despite +5 decades of rust and abuse. But I believe it was a good lesson learned.

It has been very common in my life to hear someone say, "Does anyone have a knife?''

It's usually me and the neighborhood geek who has theirs with them...


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

No new show, tonight. The Man has me working an extra four hours and Sas doesn’t need to wait until 0030hrs his time for me to get back home.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

The Tourist said:


> I think "your first jackknife" was pretty much the gift your dad gave you when you turned 8 years old. I still have mine, despite +5 decades of rust and abuse. But I believe it was a good lesson learned.
> 
> It has been very common in my life to hear someone say, "Does anyone have a knife?''
> 
> It's usually me and the neighborhood geek who has theirs with them...


It was my mother who bought it for me, God Bless her heart. And I hear the same thing now-a-days, "Does anyone have a knife?"
I usually have one, but, I do not readily let anyone use it, and sometimes I just don't say anything. Times have changed and I do not trust people now; they might accuse me of something.

PS: I took my knife to school on many an occasion, and so did others. In the year 1966, it was no big deal to do that; but in the year 2019, the psychopathic scoundrels who run public schools have made it, some sort of high crime.


----------

